# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  100 вещей, о которых не узнают ваши дети

## Irina

Некоторые вещи и события будут помнить всегда, например, полет Гагарина в космос или первых людей на Луне. О других забудут очень быстро — или уже забыли.Журнал Wired составил список 100 вещей, о которых ваши дети могут никогда не узнать.

Аудио-визуальные развлечения

1. VHS-кассеты, которые нужно вставить в видеомагнитофон, чтобы посмотреть фильм или что-то записать.
2. Домашние фильмы, записывающиеся на пленку или кассеты.
3. Музыка на аудиокассетах.
4. Количество телеканалов измеряется одной цифрой.
5. ЭЛТ-телевизор стандартного разрешения, занимающий полкомнаты.
6. Телевизоры без пульта управления. Знаете, когда-то пультом дистанционного управления были дети.

7. Высокоскоростная запись (High-speed dubbing). (Речь все еще про кассеты).
8. Восьмидорожечные кассеты (Stereo 8).
9. Виниловые пластинки. Даже диджеи сегодня используют компакт-диски или ноутбуки.
10. Кассеты Betamax.
11. Минидиски.
12. Лазердиски.
13. Сканируя радиоэфир, слушать шум между станциями.
14. Коротковолновое радио.
15. Трехмерное кино с красно-зелеными очками.
16. Смотреть телевизор тогда, когда это нужно телеканалу, а не вам. Tivo медленно убивает этот анахронизм.
17. Что было время до «реалити-телевидения».

Компьютеры и видеоигры

18. Провода. Ок, пока они есть, но им осталось недолго. ("Кто мог знать, что он провод, пока не включили ток?")
19. Звук модемного соединения.
20. Шум матричного принтера.
21. Пяти- и трехдюймовые дискеты, зип-диски и огромное число других способов хранения данных.
22. Установка IRQ с помощью перемычек.
23. DOS.
24. Терминалы доступа к мейнфрейму.
25. Экраны, на которых есть только зеленые (или оранжевые) символы на черном фоне.
26. Чтобы загрузить игру, нужно настроить громкость на кассетном проигрывателе и подождать вечность, пока она действительно загрузится.
27. Последовательное соединение SCSI-устройств, которые должны иметь разные ID. (Ну и Master и Slave для IDE, хотя и IDE — уже история — a92)
28. Измерения в килобайтах.
29. Задаваться вопросом, можете ли вы позволить себе купить оперативной памяти для апгрейда.
30. Сдувание пыли с картриджа для «Денди» в надежде, что на этот раз он загрузится.
31. Ожидание загрузки игры в PlayStation.
32. Джойстики.
33. Удаление чего-либо, чтобы освободить место на жестком диске.
34. Загрузка компьютера с дискеты.
35. Запись песен в студии.

Интернет

36. Браузер NCSA Mosaic. (Стало быть, Netscape Navigator потомки будут помнить)
37. Поиск информации в энциклопедии (бумажной).
38. Использование дорожного атласа, чтобы добраться из пункта А в пункт Б.
39. Работа с банковским счетом только когда открыт банк.
40. Магазины, работающие только днем, с понедельника по субботу.
41. Телефонные книги и «Желтые страницы».
42. Газеты и журналы, сделанные из мертвых деревьев.
43. Иметь возможность зарегистрировать доменное имя, состоящее из настоящих слов.
44. Заполнение бланка заказа от руки, запечатывание его в конверт и отправка по почте.
45. Незнание того, что все ваши друзья делают и думают в каждый конкретный момент. (Ужас!)
46. Отправление и получение настоящих писем, особенно написанных от руки.
47. Поиск в Archie.
48. Поиск в Gopher.
49. Объединение и декодирование бинарников из Usenet.
50. Privacy.
51. Тот факт, что слова, на самом деле, не состоят наполовину и3 4исел.
52. Правильное написание слов, а не аббревиатур.
53. Ждать несколько минут (или даже часов), чтобы скачать что-нибудь.
54. Время до ботнетов / уязвимостей в системе безопасности, вызванных постоянно подключенными к сети компьютерами.
55. Время до компьютерных сетей.
56. Когда спам был только консервами или скетчем «Монти Пайтонов».

Гаджеты

57. Пишущие машинки.
58. Пленочные фотоаппараты (и цифровые камеры с дискетами — да-да, были и такие).
59. Проявка пленки.
60. Напечатанные фотографии.
61. CB-радио.
62. Возможность потеряться. С GPS в телефонах сделать это становится все труднее.
63. Телефоны с дисковым набором.
64. Автоответчики.
65. Указки.
66. Телефоны-автоматы.
67. Телефоны с настоящими звонками внутри.
68. Факсы.
69. Пылесосы с мешками. (Мы совсем, видимо, отстали от жизни — а какие еще пылесосы бывают?).

Все остальное

70. По очереди выбирать станцию или кассету, чтобы все слушали ее во время долгой поездки.
71. Запоминать чьи-либо телефонные номера.
72. Не знать, кто вам звонит.
73. Ходить в видеопрокат за фильмами.
74. Игрушки, действительно подходящие детям до трех лет.
75. LEGO — это просто разноцветные кубики разного размера.
76. Ждать телепремьеры, чтобы посмотреть фильм после его кинопроката.
77. Полагаться на пятиминутный сегмент в конце вечернего выпуска новостей, чтобы узнать, что происходит в мире спорта. (С погодой, кстати, такая же история).
78. Аккуратный почерк.
79. Дни до nanny state. (Если я правильно понял термин, то пример nanny state в наших широтах — это запрет на продажу крепкого алкоголя после 22 часов в Новосибирске. Да, друзья, это не шутка).
80. Старбак — мужчина (а не героиня Кэти Сакхофф).
81. Хан стреляет первым.
82. «Оби-Ван никогда не говорил тебе, что случилось с твоим отцом». С другой стороны, они уже посмотрели третий эпизод, так что этим никого не удивишь.
83. Kentucky Fried Chicken, а не KFC.
84. Тригонометрические и логарифмические таблицы.
85. «Не знаю, для чего нужна логарифмическая линейка...»
86. Искать книги по каталогу в библиотеке.
87. Бассейны с вышками для ныряния.
88. Шоколадки в фольге.
89. Играть во вкладыши (в оригинале — непереводимая игра слов).
90. Батончик «Марафон» (так в Англии назывался «Сникерс»).
91. Вручную открывать дверь автомобиля.
92. Выписывать чек.
93. Смотреть в окно во время долгой поездки.
94. Роликовые коньки, а не ролики.
95. Наличные.
96. Библиотеки как хранилища книг, а не место доступа в интернет.
97. Спустить все карманные деньги на игровые автоматы в парке.
98. Журнал Omni. (Был посвящен науке и научной фантастике. Сегодня его заменил блог io9).
99. Бумажный словарь, в котором можно найти определение или написание слова.
100. Когда слова «гик» и «нерд» значили одно и то же.

----------


## BiZ111

Всё это увидет не только дети, но и внуки. Зайти в любой ЖЭК...будут выжимать сок из старого дерьма пока не испепелят. А потом соберут, склеят и ещё лет 60 возись с этим

----------


## Jemal

> Знаете, когда-то пультом дистанционного управления были дети.


Помню, помню )))

----------


## BiZ111

> Помню, помню )))


Я тоже помню! :aq:

----------


## HARON

> Я тоже помню! :aq:


 Все были!

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
самого главного они не увидят - _развитого социализму!_

----------

